# Finding Ticketmaster Presale Codes?



## pjrose (May 5, 2009)

I also put this question on the AI thread, but that might miss those who are Ticketmaster Savvy but not AI fans, so I hope the extra post is ok  

I want to buy tickets that go on sale this Saturday, with the internet presale on Friday.  How do I find the code for the presale?  Two other times when I bought tickets I clicked around and eventually found a code, but I don't remember how.   

TIA,
PJ


----------



## djs (May 5, 2009)

When I was looking for one for the Billy Joel/Elton John concert, I just Googled for it.  Worked easy enough.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 5, 2009)

PJ,

I don't know if either of these links are helpful - Ticket Horde: Free Presale Passwords and Codes 

or

Ticketmaster Presale Passwords


Richard


----------

